
Ask HN: Where is Half-Life 2: Episode 3? - kentf
Any little birdies at Valve know anything? Just remembered that it was supposed to come out years ago and keeps getting pushed. I know one of the drawbacks of a teal organization is that things are, &quot;done when it&#x27;s done&quot;, but does anyone have an idea? Is it still in production or has Valve moved their focus to VR and Steam?
======
jnichols35
A year ago the lead writer for the series released the story on his website:

[http://www.marclaidlaw.com/epistle-3/](http://www.marclaidlaw.com/epistle-3/)

